# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  Is this eggs?

## mindym0368

This morning I found these small somewhat round patches that look like they could be eggs, but anything I'm finding on my aquarium inhabitants doesn't seem to match how they spawn. I have 4 mystery snails, a bunch of zebra danios, a blood parrot, and a couple upside down catfish. The only places I see these clusters of white dots is on the sides of the tank. The long stripey looking stuff is bubbles from the airstone. I'm questioning the circular patches. Not sure if the pic is good enough, couldn't focus on it well enough

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk

----------


## mindym0368

Another

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-keeping.com mindym

I would say it will be Daphnia which is a small crustacean species, they have a short life span and if you look closely at them you should see them moving around.

you usually see these on the glass when over feeding your fish in both marine and tropical tanks, I would say try cutting down a bit at feeding times and they will go.

----------


## mindym0368

Thank you. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk

----------


## mindym0368

How do they get in the tank? I don't have plants. Do they just naturally occur in our water

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

Welcome to fish keeping they could have come with anything you would be amazed what comes out of live rock weeks after you have brought it  could they be snail eggs ?

----------


## mindym0368

I do have several rocks & shells in the tank. They've been stored for several years, but maybe that's the cause. I only have mystery snails & they deposit their eggs out if the water from the research I've found.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk

----------

